# Su binary out of date



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

So I downloaded Titanium and it's telling me my su binary is out of date and should download super su instead but I am running cm 11 official with no issues... Should I be worried?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

that has something to do with the changes Google made to root access in 4.3. I don't remember exactly what it was, but the popup in Titanium says this is to be expected on 4.3 releases, and I guess it carried over to 4.4. Just use Titanium, it'll work.


----------



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for your input

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

